# Grease gun/zerk fittings



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I just bought my first reel mower Tru Cut C25
I'm giving it the once over making sure everything is up to par. Went out and bought a grease gun today, but I've only attempted to grease 2 of the fittings so far, as both zerks have been nearly impossible to get the grease gun off of. I even pulled one of the fittings out trying to get the gun off. I watched a few videos on you tube that say to just loosen the fitting from the grease gun to relieve the pressure and it will release. That didn't work for me. Can anyone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Get yourself a lock n lube coupler. Kind of expensive for what it is but keeps me from replacing broken zerks.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Also recommend the lock n lube. Fits into the tighter areas too.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

No room to tip the gun fitting to the side? That usually disengages a coupler pretty quick. Loosening the coupler sleeve is a work-around but I agree you might find the Lock n' Lube worthwhile.

https://locknlube.com/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+ 1 on the LockNLube Coupler


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. Didn't know these existed


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have not used a Lock N Lube but have heard great things about them. I do think that one area on the TruCut that you will have issues with the LNL is lubing the reel bearing that is on the right side of the reel as it is a very tight fit.

I would also recommend finding all the zerk fittings as there always seems to be 1 or 2 of them I would miss when I had mine. As for the grease gun not releasing from the zerk fittings, you can adjust the tension of how tight it grabs them by tightening or loosening the cap on the end of the grease gun. You should be able to adjust it even with it attached to a zerk fitting.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Ware and others with the locknlube coupler. I'm putting a grease gun on my Christmas list and I see the LocknLube has 2 models that come with the coupler included. The yellow LockNLube Professional Pistol-Grip Grease Gun ($84) and the green LockNLube Pistol-grip Grease Gun ($65).

The only difference I see is the yellow handles 8K of pressure and the green is 5K.

I assume higher pressure is better, but is there any other reason to choose one over the other? Glad they both come with the coupler as everyone highly recommends them.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> @Ware and others with the locknlube coupler. I'm putting a grease gun on my Christmas list and I see the LocknLube has 2 models that come with the coupler included. The yellow LockNLube Professional Pistol-Grip Grease Gun ($84) and the green LockNLube Pistol-grip Grease Gun ($65).
> 
> The only difference I see is the yellow handles 8K of pressure and the green is 5K.
> 
> ...


I have the professional one. I have not seen the green one.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

So I'm confused. Are we talking the LockNLube coupler or the LockNLube gun? The coupler can go on any gun, right? So what's the advantage of the LockNLube gun?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> So I'm confused. Are we talking the LockNLube coupler or the LockNLube gun? The coupler can go on any gun, right? So what's the advantage of the LockNLube gun?


I don't have either a gun or a coupler, so this way I can get both with 1 product.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

waltonereed said:


> So I'm confused. Are we talking the LockNLube coupler or the LockNLube gun? The coupler can go on any gun, right? So what's the advantage of the LockNLube gun?


If you already have a gun you like, you can order just the coupler for sure. Otherwise, it's a convenient way for someone to order a whole lubricating system already assembled rather than having to order a gun, a coupler, and then create the assembly. (not that it's difficult to do that way, but we live in an Amazon world!)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have mentioned this in other threads, but I really like how the LockNLube gun has the dummy zerk on the cap for mess-free storage. :thumbup:


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for schooling me. Never had to purchase a grease gun until now


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gooodawgs said:


> @Ware and others with the locknlube coupler. I'm putting a grease gun on my Christmas list and I see the LocknLube has 2 models that come with the coupler included. The yellow LockNLube Professional Pistol-Grip Grease Gun ($84) and the green LockNLube Pistol-grip Grease Gun ($65).
> 
> The only difference I see is the yellow handles 8K of pressure and the green is 5K.
> 
> ...


The yellow gun (LNL252) also has a higher quality all-cast handle and head. The handles on the green (LNL153) gun are made from stamped steel with riveted pivot pins. Both designs are fine for home shop use, but as someone who has worn out a couple grease guns, I see where the extra cost comes from on the yellow gun.

Also the yellow gun's delivery rate is 37 strokes per oz, and presumably that's at the rated 8000psi max pressure? The green gun is 57 strokes @ 5000 psi. I don't see a method for switching between high-pressure and high-volume delivery. 8000psi is excellent for a pistol-grip gun. That's usually lever-gun territory. 5000psi is also more than adequate for our uses. Some extra delivery pressure is nice if you are frequently hitting up joints that regularly see high loads or tons of dirt/grit that could clog up a Zerk. That's not normally the case on a reel mower. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm no pro so I have a mid priced Lincoln hand pump. But if you want to look at battery operated ones, ProjectFarm just came out with a good review.

[media]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-KKMmOcPULM[/media]


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

We have a bunch of guys at work that have the Milwaukee grease gun and they all seem to like it but they are having to grease a ton of zerk fitting on large 8x8 military trucks quite often so it makes it faster and easier for them. I have the DeWalt version but haven't really used it yet and almost seems like it's overkill for what we need it for. I bought it originally for my job but while I was waiting for it to be delivered I got a promotion which meant I didn't have to work on the vehicles anymore, so I just held onto it just in case.


----------



## irrigationnewbie (Jul 15, 2018)

For an alternative, the direct competitor to locknlube seems to be the Lumax, which according to camelcamelcamel sometimes dips down to $16. 
https://www.amazon.com/Lumax-LX-1403-Heavy-Duty-Release-Coupler/dp/B0752V7GLX/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&th=1
Can't speak to either one, but plan on buying the lumax when it dips in price to grease my wifes toyota 4runner's driveshaft. It was really hard getting the stock grease gun coupler off one time. I was convinced the zerk fitting was going to break off while trying to remove the stock coupler after greasing, but luckily I was able to remove without breaking.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have mentioned this in other threads, but I really like how the LockNLube gun has the dummy zerk on the cap for mess-free storage. :thumbup:


This is an old shop trick, with many guns you can thread a zerk with matching threads into one of the air bleed ports (there are usually two on the better guns) to achieve the same result.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Does that yellow gun leak at all on other parts of the gun besides the cap? I've had a few cheapo grease guns and during the summer months they leak everywhere. I have to keep it stored in a pan to catch the grease.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

marcjw said:


> Does that yellow gun leak at all on other parts of the gun besides the cap? I've had a few cheapo grease guns and during the summer months they leak everywhere. I have to keep it stored in a pan to catch the grease.


I haven't experienced any leaks with the LockNLube gun. It's hanging on a wall hook in my garage.

Like you, I have another grease gun that I keep in a plastic tote because it tends to leak.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Ware said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> > Does that yellow gun leak at all on other parts of the gun besides the cap? I've had a few cheapo grease guns and during the summer months they leak everywhere. I have to keep it stored in a pan to catch the grease.
> ...


Thank you. I may give this one a try.


----------

